

Lisp-oriented Course on Programming Language Engineering - sindoc
http://soft.vub.ac.be/~tjdhondt/PLE/introduction.html

======
cntlzw
Its a programming language course in english. Am I missing something here or
why is this worth reading?

~~~
sindoc
Now that I think about it, I see how the title may not have been suitable for
an international audience. So, I changed it from ``Programming Language
Engineering in Brussels in English'' to ``Lisp-oriented Course on Programming
Language Engineering''.

Thank you for your feedback.

